# Νικολαΐτες | Νικολαϊτισμός = Nicolaitans, Nicolaitanes, Nicolaites | Nicolaism, Nicolaitanism



## nickel (Aug 31, 2010)

*Νικολαΐτες*, οι (Εκκλ.)· αιρετικοί οπαδοί τού Γνωστικισμού τού 1ου μ.Χ. αιώνα στην Πέργαμο, την Έφεσο και στα Θυάτειρα τής Μικράς Ασίας. Ήταν οπαδοί τού εθνικού μάντη Βαλαάμ και ζούσαν ακόλαστο και έκλυτο βίο, γιατί πίστευαν ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο προσέγγιζαν περισσότερο τον Θεό. Το όνομα Νικολαΐτες απαντά στην _Αποκάλυψη_ τού Ιωάννου (κεφ. β'. 6-14). Λέγονται και Βαλααμίτες, γιατί, όπως ο Βαλαάμ στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη είχε συμβουλεύσει τις Μιναβίτιδες να παρασύρουν στην ακολασία τους Ισραηλίτες (_Αριθ_. κδ' 14· κε', 1 εξ., λα', 16), έτσι και οι οπαδοί τής αίρεσης τών Νικολαϊτών είχαν επιδοθεί στην ακολασία. (Πάπυρος)​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolaism
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/11067a.htm
http://www.ccel.org/ccel/wace/biodict.html?term=Nicolaitanes, a heretical sect
http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Bible_(King_James)/Revelation (Nicolaitanes)

Θα με βλέπουν μετά στο τρόλεϊ και αμέσως θα με καταλαβαίνουν: «Αυτός είναι βαλααμίτης» θα σιγοψιθυρίζει ο ένας· «Νικολαΐτης, δηλαδή, Θεός φυλάξοι» θα συμπληρώνει ο άλλος δίπλα του και θα σταυροκοπιούνται.
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=105686&ct=76&dt=06/12/1998


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2010)

Αρκετοί τους γράφουν επίσης *Nicolatians.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2010)

Σου πρόσθεσα ένα αστεράκι γιατί μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι λάθος, αναγραμματισμός.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 31, 2010)

Ας προστεθεί ότι κατά τον Μεσαίωνα η καθολική εκκλησία έκανε συχνή χρήση του όρου "Νικολαϊτισμός" για να περιγράψει και να στιγματίσει την ακόλαστη συμπεριφορά ιερωμένων: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolaïsme. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να καταγραφεί και αυτή η σημασία του όρου (λόγω εκτεταμένης κατά τόπο και χρόνο χρήσης).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σου πρόσθεσα ένα αστεράκι γιατί μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι λάθος, αναγραμματισμός.



Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι η ορθογράφηση Nicolatians δεν είναι η τυπικά σωστή, αλλά η χρήση της είναι εκτεταμένη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2010)

Για ποιον μεσαίωνα λες, Ρογήρε, που εδώ ήθελαν οι δικοί μας να παραπέμψουν τον Χρυσόστομο Ζακύνθου «επί νικολαϊτισμώ» επειδή υπέδειξε στους νέους «να μην αλλάζουν συχνά ερωτικούς συντρόφους» (στο Βήμα).

Προσθέτω πηγή για το _Πανάριον_ του Επιφάνιου, που αναφέρει η W:
http://khazarzar.skeptik.net/books/panariog.htm
Φροντίστε το encoding να είναι Unicode και αναζητήστε _Νικολα_.

Αν βρω και Κλήμη, θα επανέλθω.


----------

